# I'm flying right now. This is amazing!



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Feel free to skip this story part:

Sammy has found a home 4 hours from me. He will be going to his new home as soon as the passes clear. I'm so happy about this but I will miss him. 

As many of you know I was looking for my second perfect horse well before Sammy. When Sammy was dropped with me I was struggling to keep my head above water and after figuring out to float and build back what I had lost I decided it was time to sell him and start looking for that dream horse. 

I've always wanted a gypsy but because for some reason us Americas think they fart fairy dust I had dreams but not expectations of owning one. Long story short within the past week of solidifying Sammy's home and slowly hunting for another horse, riding others, and just looking around it came to my attention a local breeder of Gypsies was downsizing their herd and retiring from breeding. 

Long story short after looking at finances, finishing balances, and calling my personal banker about the money I had set aside for just this occasion we decided I had enough for her and would still come out on top of my budget after purchase. I bought Legacy last night after meeting and playing with her this weekend. She's a Gypsy drum 4 year old, broke to ride, ready for show, trained in halter, started in dressage and so amazingly smooth to ride. She's registered Gypsy Vanner and Gypsy Cob. I can register her Gypsy Drum if I want but then I can't do Pinto and they just excepted Vanners so I'm going to register her Pinto for 2011 so I can do the shows. Her mom is a 16.1 Clyde and her dad is a 15.3 Gypsy Vanner. She has 2 blue eyes with white lashes! I pick her up tomorrow afternoon and I'm going to get very little sleep tonight. 

She's currently a little butt high at 15.3 at the butt and 15.2 at the front but she should top out around 16-16.1 when she's done. 

Here's some pictures of her from baby to now off her site. More of course when she comes in. I'm still swimming this was so fast but I'm not nervous and I know I made the right decision.


----------



## MsKibibi (Oct 2, 2010)

That's wonderful! I'm excited for you. I hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow she is beautiful!!! love her eyes, she also has nice extensions in the second last pic  good luck with her


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

GORGEOUS! I also have the pleasure of riding a gypsy. They are so smart and just breath taking! Good luck with her, she's beautiful

Word of advice: check her feathers every so often. Glen (the gypsy I ride/show) has a spot on his feathers and they have to be treated with some kind of ointment.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Her feathers will be cleaned weekly with my Clyde mare. She gets itchy and the dry skin they can get along with scratches can get pretty nasty if not treated at least weekly. I just read that head and shoulders works wonders on dry skin and scratches for drafts. If I had known that last year I wouldn't have shaved off Caleigh's feathers this year. They're almost back and then I'll have two beautiful fluffy creatures!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

You are so lucky, I have always dreamed of owning a gypsy. I am so so jealous!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Wow you are so lucky! I have the opportunity to do a breeding to a Gypsy Vanner stallion with my Haflinger mare. I'm bitting my nails on whether I should or not. I would love to own one.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*needs a smiley that is hopping from foot to foot and squealing*. She's gorgeous!! Congratulations, I am so happy for you . Anxiously awaiting more pictures.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh wow, she is absolutely breath-taking! Love the blue eyes.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

She is beautiful, congratulations!

Have you noticed that she has a marking that looks like a horses head?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow that is one gorgeous horse! CONGRATS!


----------



## OffTheTrack (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats on finding a home for Sammy and the dream horse for you


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm so happy for you! She's delightful! I've only just seen Gypsies in person this past fall at the fair - it was a young stallion with attitude who wouldn't let people within 5 meters of his holiness. But his mane was down to his knees and I'm not exaggerating either. I've never seen anything like that - I thought manes just stopped growing when they got to a certain point, like my leg hair. I just stared and let my pina-colada snow cone melt a tad (at a safe distance). 

I look forward to hearing and seeing your progress with her


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Her sire has the mane to his knees full of hair everywhere and a HUGE flowing thick tail. Her mom is a Clyde but with most of the same characteristics. Legacy doesn't have as much feathers and right now she's trimmed for the winter prior to me buying her but from what I can tell she has a fair amount. Her tail is thick and her mane needs some work but will grow long like her dads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She is absolutly stunning, Im so pleased for you! Please update soon!!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

She is absolutely breath-takingly beautiful! Good luck with her! I'm sure she is going to be amazing! I love the heart shape!
Man, I wish I was you. To have such a gorgeous Clyde, and now a Gypsy? I'll just sit here and drink my tea, wishing my horses were as pretty as yours.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

congrats! what a cutie!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm very happy with her. I put her on the lunge line today and found out she's afraid of the corner cones in the arena. Silly girl. But she has beautiful movement! I'm body clipping her because she's just so hairy on her body. Of course im leaving her legs and fluff alone though. I gave her a bath and she's still dirty so it will help a lot with finishing her clean up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steedaunh32 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful! Love her eyes (and lashes). Congrats!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! I am so happy for you, and I wish the both of you many successes!

I look forward to seeing and hearing about your new girl!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

We did a trail ride today with my trainers 2 year old. They did great. We went to a local park and walked the trails and around the lake. It was very relaxing. I wish I had my camera with me but it's a big bulky d90 from Nikon. For holidays I'm going to ask for a pocket camera so I can bring it along on rides and then there will be tons of pictures to share!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

